# Working X-Fi Fatal1ty & Auzentech HD HomeTheatre on Win 10 & 11



## emanresu (Apr 25, 2022)

I have both these old bangers working on Win10 and 11, if there's any interest I'll happily share a nice guide with working drivers. Stay blessed!


----------



## Dragonninja50 (Aug 11, 2022)

emanresu said:


> I have both these old bangers working on Win10 and 11, if there's any interest I'll happily share a nice guide with working drivers. Stay blessed!


I have an X-Fi Fatal1ty SB0460 and really want to get it working again in my X570 based build.

Already worked out how to do it and it shows up in Windows 10 and appears to be working as expected, but no sound.

I am quite sure this is a driver related issue, as has happened a number of times during Windows 10s life cycle.

Running latest version of Windows 10 (21H2) and the latest Creative driver SBXF_PCDRV_L11_2_30_0012.exe.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated, please share your method!!


----------



## LabRat 891 (Aug 11, 2022)

I went on a 'nostalgia spree' and bought up several high-end X-Fi cards and a few Xonars, a year or two back. 
Ended up sticking with an Asus Xonar Essence, since it worked so much better in 10 and sounded better.
I'd be interested in seeing if what you worked out worked better than what I finagled together.


----------



## emanresu (Aug 11, 2022)

I'll compile the driver and download with a lil guide.


----------



## Dragonninja50 (Aug 11, 2022)

emanresu said:


> I'll compile the driver and download with a lil guide.


Thank you so much! Can't wait to hear that sound quality again!!



LabRat 891 said:


> I went on a 'nostalgia spree' and bought up several high-end X-Fi cards and a few Xonars, a year or two back.
> Ended up sticking with an Asus Xonar Essence, since it worked so much better in 10 and sounded better.
> I'd be interested in seeing if what you worked out worked better than what I finagled together.


I actually have 3x SB0460 cards, killed one, the other just causes BSOD driver crashes and the later version works great other than the no sound driver issue. Even have the Platinum SB0250 and Elite Pro SB0550 to go with them, but I only intend to use the Elite Pro SB0550 for this build.

The plan is:
X-Fi Fatal1ty SB0460 PCI 32 bit to 2x reverse 90 degree PCI 32 bit risers (for 180 degree PCI 32 bit interface) to Startech PCI 32 bit to PCIe x1 adapter and a PCIe x1 extension cable to PCIe x1 on the motherboard. I am hoping this will actually have very little added latency using this method and I can still fit it in my case permanently.

It should take up 2x PCIe slots parallel to the motherboard as I have my 7000D Airflow rear PCIe slot bracket mount and my GPU in the vertical mount position. This means the motherboard and GPU will not get in the way of the setup mounting to the rear PCIe slots independent of the usual vertical motherboard orientation. Hope that all makes sense, worked out okay in my head anyway haha.

It should work as I have planned, but it's very tight between the motherboard and GPU, even in the 7000D. Just waiting on the reverse 90 degree PCI 32 bit risers to arrive and I'll attach a few photos when it's assembled.


----------



## emanresu (Aug 11, 2022)

I forgot. Will get to task tomorrow.
Otherwise, remind me.


----------



## emanresu (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm reminding myself. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## emanresu (Aug 16, 2022)

Found the *working drivers for SB460* - and _I also have for Auzentech HomeTheatre HD (Windows 10/11_ !)

The Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series :
( Can't vouch for "no viruses" - but this might be the Ultimate GenKGA.exe (run before installing - usually needs some distributables, and if running correctly will trigger a quick-paced CMD window which puts 1337 files in appropriate folders.))









						SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 4.1 & SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 4.1 SE
					

Here are the proper drivers. I renamed it to 4.1. Pure updated Creative drivers based on Daniel's package. (Signed drivers) Change log: - MP3 recording...




					forum.hardwareheaven.com
				




Bon appetittititus.

If needed there are plenty of more drivers.. 
(I have YouPAX and all these "Ultimate Drivers" from PAX 2015/2016).

And if you have the Big Mother Module you can (if done correctly) have DTS DeCoding!


----------

